# Help!!! Chance -Harris Cty. Animal Control in Houston Needs someone to adopt him



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got this from Sherry:

I just returned from the shelter and they would not release chance to me. They only do adoptions as family pets and said if he is going to a shelter that shelter would have to check him out. I was told since he has been neutered and shots, that he would not be put down but can be adopted and leave as early as today. Sorry Thanks for all your help as well as everyone else who tried so hard.
Sherry

I AM SICK OVER THIS! He is not going to a shelter, but two foster homes and a rescue in California!!!!

They will adopt him to someone or to a rescue that goes there to get him.
I thought the Tarleton's had paid for Chance, but they were supposed to do that when they picked Chance up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Sherry from a rescue and the shelter is saying they will not adopt Chance to a rescue? This is one confusing case.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WHAT?????? I thought they were going to adopt him and then turn him over to rescue........ That poor baby... I can't believe he's going to spend ONE MORE DAY there. Sorry... this is VERY upsetting to me.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Your kidding. I can't believe this. This is makes me very upset. I sure hope someone can help! Thank you everyone that was tring to help.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Does Sherry have a friend that can pull him and not tell them what is going on and then keep the same plan in place?

I'm really having a hard time with this!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Geez, I thought the shelter people had agreed to the plan and that everything was in place. How confusing this case has been! Can't somebody adopt Chance and then get into a rescue? If I were still in Houston, I'd go 'adopt' him just to get him out of there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To all*

Sherry sounded do perturbed I don't think there's anyway she'll go back.
She said the shelter told her that they will adopt him to someone who comes in or if the RESCUE comes in which they can'ts since they're in Little Rock and California and the girl who's in Little ROck is out of town until Sunday.

They told them they could pick him up and now this. I even called Sherry, but she said there's nothing she can do..

I am so UPSET-i'M AT WORK IN ILLINOIS HAVE worked to save him for so long and they siad they won't put him to sleep but how do we know that.

What is needed is someone in HOuston or nearby, even a Golden Ret. Rescue to go adopt him and then turn him over to the California Rescue.

I left Margie from California Arkanas Ret. Effort in CA a phone msg., too!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ANYBODY in Houston or close enough ( or know someone) to go adopt this boy so he can get out of there and on to his new life ?????????????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Will pay*

I will pay whatever Chances fee is to the person or local rescue who goes to get him and who adopts him in "name only" since he has a rescue to go to in California, unless they really want to adopt him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking the shelter may want him pulled by a rescue directly or an adopter because they don't know who may wind up with the dog. I can see their point in terms of the dog's safety. I sure hope someone can help Chance.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm totally confused by this whole story with Chance, but here's the e-mail for Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston. Can someone who is up to date about what is going on contact this group and see if a member can 'adopt' or rescue him, then hand him off so he can continue his journey to California?* [email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

:no::no::no:

Thanks!

Remind me to NEVER DO anything like this long distance again!

Fiestyredhdntx is calling the shelter to try to make sense of this. She is 4 hrs. away so can't go get Chance, plus she has had plans with her son for tomorrow for 3 months

I have also emld. Sheila, the lady that was going to foster Chance for a day or two, until AmyinAR picked him up and kept him until Sun. and then Amy was taking him to his foster Holly in Little Rock.
On July 23rd Chance was flying to his rescue and foster home in California-California Arkansas Retriever Effort.


The LONG AND SHORT OF IT IS:
Sherry went to pick up Chance today-even borrowed a crate-and girl at shelter said that she couldn't give Chance to her, that the shelter, think she meant rescue, would have to come in and get him themself, or a person or family could come in and adopt Chance
So Sherry said what if I Adopt him, which I thought Mo told me they did the other day and the girl said NO because you're not going to keep him.


He hasn't been paid for because according to Sherry you have to pay when you pick up the pet, but since they wouldn't give Chance to her he wasn't paid.

*I am willing to pay for him, but we DESPERATELY need a person, family or a rescue to go to the shelter adopt him in name only, so Chance can go to his first foster Sheila as planned.:no:

My email is: [email protected]*

I almost lost it when Sherry emld. me at work and said they wouldn't give her Chance. The girl at the shelter said since Chance is fixed and had his shots they won't put him to sleep, but I don't believe that!

I can't believe that poor Chance who we've worked SO HARD to save at the age of 6-8 months, may never make it out of that shelter.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I will pay whatever Chances fee is to the person or local rescue who goes to get him and who adopts him in "name only" since he has a rescue to go to in California, unless they really want to adopt him.


 
I don't understand why the rescue taking him, just can't designate Sherry, or another person, to pull him for them, in their name.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply:

Mo and sherry Tarleton are the elderly people that found Chance.
Chance has a rescue to go to in California, obviously they can't come to get him and Mo and Sherry are the only people we know close enough to go get him.

The Rescue has a foster lined up for him in Little Rock and a flight for Chance on July 23rd to their rescue and a foster on that end.

I am so upset this is getting me SICK.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

CINDY:

I'm sure the rescue can do that but because Mo went back to the shelter last Sat. to ADOPT Chance and telll them to fix him and Mo and Sherry were supposed to pick him up when shelter called -which Sherry went to do today, we didn't think or nobody asked that the rescue call or fill out paperwork or anything else.

I immed. called Margie from CARRE in CA this afternoon and asked for her help!!!!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Latest phone call with Harris County*

Okay~I have just got off the phone with Tamra from Harris County. I believe the whole dilemma started when Sherry told them that she and Mo would not be keeping Chance. She should have just told them yes (I know it would have been a little white lie) but~whatever no one would have been harmed because of it. When they (Harris County) found out that they were not going to keep him they couldn't let her take him because they don't know anything about CARREE. Because they are a city/county agency they have to abide by guidelines and without having by-laws, etc. on CARRE they can't release to CARREE or any representative. I asked about the process of being an approved rescue and Tamra said it would/can take about two weeks. The only rescues that they will release Chance to as of today are the two in the Houston area that are already approved with them.

She (Tamra) did tell me that Chance was not in jeopardy of being euthed for the mere fact that he has been neutered~they have invested $ in him now and he is just on the adoptable list. She did thank us for being interested in helping him and I just told her that we were still hoping to find someone who would adopt him from Texas.

So, I guess we are almost back to square 1. We just need to find someone close enough and willing to go "adopt" him and then not tell Harris County that they are not keeping him, then hopefully he can be turned over to CARRE. Honestly at this point I don't know if it would do Mo or Sherry any good to go back and try to adopt~Harris County may know what they are up to. Because through my conversation with Tamra (Harris County rep) they do/are keeping notes on Chance.

This upsets me so much, as I know we all are~but let's keep hope alive!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

In order to stay within the shelter's rules and regulations has anyone contacted any other rescue in the area that would be willing to do this the right way? Making up a story may backfire. If they are not going to put Chance down, maybe they would hold him the two weeks it will take for them to recognize CARRE??? If someone comes in to adopt him before he can be picked up, he will be saved...


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Latest phone call with Harris County*

Okay~I have just got off the phone with Tamra from Harris County. I believe the whole dilemma started when Sherry told them that she and Mo would not be keeping Chance. She should have just told them yes (I know it would have been a little white lie) but~whatever no one would have been harmed because of it. When they (Harris County) found out that they were not going to keep him they couldn't let her take him because they don't know anything about CARREE. Because they are a city/county agency they have to abide by guidelines and without having by-laws, etc. on CARRE they can't release to CARREE or any representative. I asked about the process of being an approved rescue and Tamra said it would/can take about two weeks. As of today the only rescues that they will release Chance to are the two in the Houston area that are already approved with them.

She (Tamra) did tell me that Chance was not in jeopardy of being euthed for the mere fact that he has been neutered~they have invested $ in him now and he is just on the adoptable list. She did thank us for being interested in helping him and I just told her that we were still hoping to find someone who would adopt him from Texas.

So, I guess we are almost back to square 1. We just need to find someone close enough and willing to go "adopt" him and then not tell Harris County that they are not keeping him, then hopefully he can be turned over to CARRE. Honestly at this point I don't know if it would do Mo or Sherry any good to go back and try to adopt~Harris County may know what they are up to. Because through my conversation with Tamra (Harris County rep) they do/are keeping notes on Chance.

This upsets me so much, as I know we all are~but let's keep hope alive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KImm*

Kimm:

From day one I have emld. all the local rescues and GR ones too begging for help. Kathy just called GR Houston rescue for us and left a msg. explaining we need help.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I still had the contact info for the woman I used to know who led rescue efforts for the Houston Golden Retriever Club. I remember her name, but nothing else, and it looks like the breed club has turned rescue over to a couple of dedicated but overwhelmed rescue groups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom: If it comes to you please let me know.

Would it help if you googled what you do know. I've found things that way!!

I have MARGIE from CA-ARRE involved now and she is trying to find someone or rescue to go get Chance. It would be such a shame-I've never seen such a perfect rescue before-three fosters lined up for Chance and a rescue that is paying his $150 plane trip just to save him. They even think they mights have an adopter for Chance when he gets there!!

This cannot end in a nightmare!!! :no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy:

Your email keeps bouncing back. Check your pm's


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just PM'd fiestyredheadintexas with the contact info I found via a Google search. Good suggestion!

This is what I found:

Golden Retriever Rescue
Contact: (281) 480-4942 
E-Mail [email protected]

Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club Rescue 
Contact: Cindy Moss 
(281) 855-6044

Cindy Moss is the woman I knew when I lived in Houston 10 years ago. I've had no contact with her for probably a dozen years.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OK... sorry that I haven't posted on these threads about Chance sooner! I've been trying to read and keep up with plans for the boy while being overwhelemed a bit with offline "stuff".

I have a suggestion if there is anyone that can (or already has) made contact with a houston rescue. If someone from the houston rescue could coordinate (verify) that the little rock/CA rescue is taking him and placing him, perhaps they would consider simply calling the shelter - confirming that they condone the release of Chance to Sherry (as planned) and giving them the paperwork cnfirmation they need to release chance. Instead of releasing him to Sherry as an adoption, they could do the paperwork to release Chance to the Houston Rescue with Sherry being an "agent for the rescue in Houston". I hope that came out clear. I know that the local rescues here in OK are so overwhelmed that they have allowed me to act as an agent for them for purpose of transport or temp. fostering - even though I've never gone through formal foster approvals.

That said...If AmyinAR has plans to go to Dallas to pick Chance up - *when* things work out on this transport - I saw a few offers of bringing Chance up from Dallas to help meet AmyinAR. If timing doesn't work out for Amy on going to Dallas and Betty can meet me between Dallas and McAlaster, OK on 69 somewhere, I could help get Chance to Amy. 


I have a road trip to OKC tomorrow, so I won't be online too much, but am trying to keep up with this thread and see if there is anyway I can help. Unfortunately Houston is 8 or so hours from me, so I can't go in and adopt him.

Tiffany


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Chance*

Okay you guys, Brandy's Mom, Fiestyred head, mylissyk, Penny and maggies mom we have to get this dog out, You guys are in Tx and poor Mo and Sherry have gone above and beyond to help him. Someone has to have a friend or relative in TX that can pull this off. Dog has been vetted, has rescue, lets just get someone to go to the shelter and get him. These shelter people are being ridiculous, don't they want to help the dog. Come on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Easier said than done since most all you mentioned are in North Texas. I'm 250 miles from where Chance is. I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with a solution. BTW, I don't know if they would even adopt him to an out of towner. Too bad the girl from Houston who was planning on bringing him to Dallas can't adopt him and then start his journey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

Everyone: Please keep thinking of anyone you know in Houston or nearby.
Meanwhile Margie from CARRE rescue is contacting shelter tomorrow and see if they will let her rescue from CA and then designate Mo and or Sherry to pick chance, not Lucas up for her. Mo is willing to go

PLEASE PRAY HARD!

i'VE ALSO asked Sheila the foster in Houston or Dallas, can't keep straight, if she would do it. Haven't heard.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Everyone: Please keep thinking of anyone you know in Houston or nearby.
> Meanwhile Margie from CARRE rescue is contacting shelter tomorrow and see if they will let her rescue from CA and then designate Mo and or Sherry to pick chance, not Lucas up for her. Mo is willing to go
> 
> PLEASE PRAY HARD!
> ...


Karen I THINK Sheila is in Houston and was coming to Dallas with him which is where Amy would get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny and maggies Mom*

I asked Sheila if she'd go get him but haven't heard back except that shes
1 1/2 hrs. from the shelter.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Tiffany~*

After my conversation with Tamra from Harris County I don't think they would be willing to do this. But, then again this lady was just the person who answered the phone. There are only two Rescues that are already approved~period; any other Rescue would have to make application and go through the process, which can take up to two weeks.

However, in my opinion it never hurts to ask.




TiffanyK said:


> OK... sorry that I haven't posted on these threads about Chance sooner! I've been trying to read and keep up with plans for the boy while being overwhelemed a bit with offline "stuff".
> 
> I have a suggestion if there is anyone that can (or already has) made contact with a houston rescue. If someone from the houston rescue could coordinate (verify) that the little rock/CA rescue is taking him and placing him, perhaps they would consider simply calling the shelter - confirming that they condone the release of Chance to Sherry (as planned) and giving them the paperwork cnfirmation they need to release chance. Instead of releasing him to Sherry as an adoption, they could do the paperwork to release Chance to the Houston Rescue with Sherry being an "agent for the rescue in Houston". I hope that came out clear. I know that the local rescues here in OK are so overwhelmed that they have allowed me to act as an agent for them for purpose of transport or temp. fostering - even though I've never gone through formal foster approvals.
> 
> ...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When exactly is transport scheduled? If we can find someone to pull him, who would keep him until transport picks him up?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This was from yesterdays's thread. I read it that Sherry ( Mo's wife) was going to meet the transporter, Sheila, Fri am in Houston. 



> esterday, 05:50 PM
> Karen519
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a rescue contact in Rochester NY that I asked to contact the shelter to get him out. I told her that he is vetted and all that is really needed is a shelter to SPEAK up for him and prove that they are legit. Hoping this will work. I can't believe they are being so difficult.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk:

PLEASE IF you can pull Chance, now Lucas, contact Sherry Tarleton I have her phone #'s

Sherry was scheduled to meet SHeila, Chances Foster Mom in Dallas I believe
Friday Am at 9:30 or 10:00. If you get Chance pulled please email me I check email all day at: [email protected] or call my cell phone:
815-245-0248 I"ll be at work and will go outside to call you back

Sherry and Mo would keep Chance overnight they borrowed a crate even!!

Sherry Tarleton [email protected]
Margie-of the CA Rescue:
[email protected] and [email protected]
Please email both emails for Margie the rescuer!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Sent you a pm!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Amy the person in Rochester? She's very helpful. If so, I sure hope she can help you guys out. It's good to know that a rescue is willing to take Chance in. Now just to get him there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheila Foster Mom is AN ANGEL!!*

Subject: RE: Chance
Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2008 13:25:57 +0000


SHeila: Please let us know for sure that someone is going! You are an angel!!
After they've adopted him do they need to give him to Sherry and Mo right away? 
Here is their Home Number: 281-586-9010

-------------- Original message -------------- 
*From: Sheila Wiora <[email protected]> 
I have a meeting this afternoon and it won't end until after 5pm. The shelter closes at 5:30 and I work in Galveston which is at least (in good traffic) an hour and a half away. I can't make it there at that time. 

I have a friend and his kids going there today around 1:30 adoptive family. . They are older so that won't be a problem. They have all been part of my animal rescue efforts. I will make sure he has the $80 with him. Thank you for letting me know his name is Lucas. I will tell him. They open for adooptions at 1:30 so he will get there right at that time. 

If that doesn't work, there is a lady that lives right around the block from the shelter that is going to try to adopt him. She is 8 months pregnant, so hopefully that won't be a problem. 

My friend has not seen a picture of him, i s his ID number of name on a card on the outside of the kennel so they know it is him?

please cross your fingers!!!!!! 

Sheila*
"Saving one animal won't change the world, but it will change the world for that one animal" ~ Author unknown 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Fingers crossed that this all works out. When did Chance's name get changed?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Subject: RE: Chance
> Date: Thu, 17 Jul 2008 13:25:57 +0000
> 
> 
> ...


Can we get a picture of the dog to the person going to the shelter to get him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*LUCAS *
*Golden Retriever [Mix]*

*Medium







Young







Male







Dog







Pet ID: A256632 *

HCPHES Veterinary Public Health www.countypets.com, Houston, TX


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Is Amy the person in Rochester? She's very helpful. If so, I sure hope she can help you guys out. It's good to know that a rescue is willing to take Chance in. Now just to get him there.


 Her name is Sheryl and she is anotherchance rescue.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, Karen, you are a saint for what you have gone through for Chance. He owes his new life to you.
Praying this all goes through without a hitch.:crossfing


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Name change*

occurred when Harris County refused to turn him over to Sherry (Mo's wife) and when he was placed on their adoption site name was then changed to Lucas. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Sheila's contacts will get him out of the shelter and then his happily ever after can begin!

Kathy



Jackson'sMom said:


> Fingers crossed that this all works out. When did Chance's name get changed?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Her name is Sheryl and she is anotherchance rescue.


Oh, I was thinking of Amy at Rudy's Rescue. I think they are in Rochester. I hope they will release him to them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheila*

Sheila's contact will get him out of shelter today after 1:30 when adoptions are.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*I have a back-up from Houston Rescue*

to pick Chance up today if something goes wrong with Sheila's contact. 



Karen519 said:


> Sheila's contact will get him out of shelter today after 1:30 when adoptions are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

To answer the transport questions - Sheila will be leaving for Talequah OK for a float trip tomorrow, that happens to be about an hour from my house so Chance is just going to ride along with the float trip girls. I am going to go get him from them at the river and keep him until I get in contact with his foster mom in LR.

Looks like Sheila's friend will have Chance in the next few hours. Sheila doesn't have internet at home (just at work) but she will text me when she has him and will let me know how he is doing, and you will get lots of pics and updates from me while he is here!

phew!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love you Team*

Boy, this sure has been a TEAM EFFORT and I SO appreciate everyone trying to help.

I've never seen SO MANY try to save a dog. Chance is one very fortunate puppy and he is SOON to find that out. From TX to CA to NY people have tried to save him.

Not only does Chance have 3 wonderful fosters lined up-2 in Tx and Arkansas and one in California, but his airfare is being paid by the rescue and he might even have an adopter waiting for him when he arrives in California, that is, if nobody out in TX or Arkansas decides to keep him!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that's all I can say. This has been one intense and complicated rescue. I don't think I can breathe until someone confirms that this boy is finally out of harm's way. Nice to know there is a back-up from Houston GRR is the original plan to today doesn't work out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Everybody say a prayer.... if all is going well, he should be in the process of getting out of there right now !!! Can't wait to hear he's FREE !!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

any news?????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dancing!! Chance is out of shelter and on way to his Foster Mom, Sheila!!!!!*

Oh! Oh! Oh! That is so great!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! We did it!!! I am going to send out a huge thank you to everyone tonight after I get home. Karen take a deep breath and you can calm down now. Yahoo!!!! Best news I got all day. 



Marjorie Mullan


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is just the best news. Now, I think I need to stop watching this thread and get some work done for my boss. Ok can't work now tears are starting to flow. I hope chance gets a forever home soon!!!!!! Karen and everybody else thanks for not giving up on this boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, it took a lot of work by a lot of people, but you guys did it!! I am SO excited and happy I'm actually tearing up. I assume the fellow and his kids were able to 'adopt' Chance/Lucas? 

Have a happy and long life, young pup.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Heard from Sheila, he is with her, skinny, but sweet. He is doing well with her dogs and doesn't know what to think of the cats


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA , Hallelujah!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Chance !!!!!! Baby boy you are the way to how your life should have always been .... Thanks to all you hard workers out there !! And to Mo and Sherry for not giving up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't express*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat

Can't express my gratitude for ALL OF you, for Mo & Sherry trying for Chance, for Margie the rescue in CA stepping forward, for the Foster Moms:
Sheila, Amy and Holly, for all of you who called and emailed people begging for help and the FINAL RESULT is this sweet 8-10 mos. Pup that was probably never really loved, or played, or been pampered is about to feel that LOVE!! I feel like I won the Lotto.

I called Mo and Sherry after work and they CANNOT EXPRESS their gratitude enough to ALL OF YOU!! 

In all the time I've been on these rescue forums I can honestly say that I don't remember a dog that had three fosters offer, a rescue on the other side of the globe offer to take him and pay his airfare!!! That's why I couldn't give up yesterday when they wouldn't let Sherry take him!!

AMY: I feel so cut off-I don't text had it disabled-I'm one of those OLD people
If you get any more updates for Sheila, please FILL us In!!!
I bet you can't wait to meet the little guy tomorrow!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

No worries Karen, I'll keep you in the loop - apparently he has peed each time she has taken him outside so maybe he's housetrained?

I asked Sheila if he looked like a golden and her response was : "maybe? kind of?" haha poor kid, she says his ears are lopsided too. You will all have pics from me tomorrow or sat!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

AMY: I can't wait for pics!!

HOPING Chance is housetrained but since Sherry and Mo had to keep him outside they didn't know!!

I'm no expert but I think Chance is part Golden Retriever and perhaps a little Collie, or Border Collie in him. He looks smaller, slighter to me but then he's anywhere from 6-10 mos. old so how small are Goldens at that age?
We adopted Smooch when she was 16 mos. so she was BIG ALREADY!!!

In first picture with Mo I can see the Golden Ret. and in Second Pic I see Golden Retriever/Border Collie/Aussie Mix?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you , thank you all I have been waiting all day for this news. TX members I apologize for my "step up to the plate" message, well sort of! You guys have a HUGE state to work with. Most of all Mo and Sheila, faced with such a situation and they came through for the best interests of this doggie. Everyone should be able to take a big SIGH now and watch the wonders of transport take place. What would we be doing without all the internet contacts. THANKS TO ALL. Kathi
And thank you to everyone who is fostering along the way, makes the transports so much easier when there are temp foster betwenn connections,
I know as I had one two weeks ago for one of my rescues. Couldn't have pulled it off with out her help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi (Hali's Mom) transports often and has also opened her home overnight to the dogs she transports!!
That is very special!
I would love to but Ken would divorce me-he thinks I'm Dog Obsessed now!!:doh:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations to all of yall who worked so hard for Chance!!!! This is a wonderful update to logon to and read!!!!!



AmyinAr said:


> To answer the transport questions - Sheila will be leaving for Talequah OK for a float trip tomorrow, that happens to be about an hour from my house so Chance is just going to ride along with the float trip girls. I am going to go get him from them at the river and keep him until I get in contact with his foster mom in LR.


That is awesome how that worked out! I was thinking I could at least bring him to checotah and meet up with you again there, Amy, but it sounds like Chance has a ride right past me already! Looking forward to seeing pics of Chance and hearing more about him when you get him too!



Karen519 said:


> AMY: I can't wait for pics!!
> 
> HOPING Chance is housetrained but since Sherry and Mo had to keep him outside they didn't know!!
> 
> ...


I'm betting he is houstrained. I think a dog that's been outside more than inside would NOT be inclined to potty inside at all. I definately see the golden in him! Look at his butt feathers in the pic with Mo!  I see a lot of golden in him in both pics, but I agree with you - that I am no expert on breeds, but he sure does look like he might have some collie in him too.


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy and all*

Just hang on to Chance. Mo said the collar he had for him was too big, but I think Sheila might have found him one.
Don't let our sweetheart get lost!!!

I wonder if he is microchipped?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy is on her way to get CHANCE!!!*

Amy is on her way to get CHANCE!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome! Can't wait to hear more about Chance after Amy gets him and gets settled back in at home!


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiffany*

Tiffany: I can't wait either!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA! Can't wait for happy pics of Chance! You guys are true saviors!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy and Chance*

Amy and Chance there's no word from Amy yet. She is probably exhausted.
She left at 6:06 PM last night my time, Central, to pickup Chance and I don't know how far that was, and then she had the trip back to Fayetteville.
They're probably sleeping in.

Hope to hear something this morning.

If anyone hears, please post!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey all! Sorry for the delay, Chance is quite a handful! But I love him! He is sooooo cute but sooooo skinny. He kind of looks like a golden mixed with a fox, no joke haha. I got a few pics but I will tr1QAZy for better ones when he calms down.
We tried a crate last night but after an hour of the loudest screaming EVER we gave up and he slept on our bed very nicely until about 6 am so that is great!

The first pic is the group of girls that trasnported Chance that I "know" from another pet forum. The tall one in the middle in the blue tank is Sheila who got Chance from Houston (and that's Bailey getting some camera time in for going along on the ride to meet Chance)


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

"tr1QAZy" was Chance jumping onto the keyboard sorry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

You are Funny!!! Cute description of Chance - he looks like a Golden Ret. and fox!!

DID YOU send to everyone?

Can you email these pictures to me-they are JUST WONDERFUL!

YOU girls are all beautiful and so are Chance and Bailey!

Which one are you?

Did Chance have any accidents in your house yet?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm the one holding Bailey's leash

No accidents yet but that comes with a "knock on wood"

you have email too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

All of you look so good!!!

Bailey-girl or boy-how do Bailey and Chance get along?

When do you take the little fox-haha! to Holly?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Bailey - girl - Bailey loves everyone so they are doing well

the plan was taking him to her tomorrow but I haven't heard from her so we will see 

I have no other way to tell you what he looks like other than 'fox' you have to see him in a better pic probably to see it, it's so strange haha

(the pics were attatched to the email I sent you that you responded to)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

AMY:

Found the pics!!

Bailey is gorgeous!!

Is Chance chewing at his neutering?

Is he affectionate?

SO CUTE!!!!!!1:wave::wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love the pics..... and again, thank you so much everyone that was so determined and worked so hard for this "foxy" guy !!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

He is chewing a bit but not bad

He is affectionate in that he wants to be right with you, he doesn't know much. He will cuddle up next to you but in getting there he might step on your eye (say if you were sleeping, yes it was an awesome wake up this morning haha) or jump on your head to get there. He licks you but is a little mouthy when playing but stops as soon as you tell him to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Amy, you sure are a mover! Thank you so much for all you have done for so many dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update of Chance from Margie, the rescuer, in CA*

Hi all. Chance actually will not be flying out here on the 23rd. If he hadn't gone to the shelter he would have but I require dogs be out of a shelter for 2 weeks before traveling. This will also give Holly a chance to take Chance for a check up at the vets before he comes out. He has all his shots and tested negative for HW but that is all that was done to him. I want a fecal done and just a general physical by one of the vets we use in AR. Then he will come out here. 

Lucy a yellow lab will be flying out to her forever family though on the 23rd. Her new family has waited a long time for her as she was HW+ and had to go through treatment first and then wait a few more weeks before being spayed. We almost lost her when she was spayed but she pulled through and the vet says she is safe to fly. Lucy has had a hard life. All her front teeth are broken off. She is very grateful to be at Holly's and plays in the hose everyday or gets in the lab kiddie pool. She is so attached to Holly she will not eat unless Holly stands there. She was so depressed when Holly got her, Holly had to hand feed her. She is going to a wonderful couple out here who lost their lab in December. 

Thanks again everyone for all the help. Margie!!!!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Everybody looks pawsome!*

to me in the pic! Thanks so much to all of you guys for caring and loving him! AmyinAr you will have him fattened up in no time~loved the pictures! Give "foxy" Chance hugs & kisses:smooch::smooch: from Aunt Kathy in Texas! 

Heading out to work~later:wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chance*

Chance is now with his foster in Arkansas, until he goes to his rescue in California, probably toward the end of the month!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Hi all. Chance actually will not be flying out here on the 23rd. If he hadn't gone to the shelter he would have but I require dogs be out of a shelter for 2 weeks before traveling. This will also give Holly a chance to take Chance for a check up at the vets before he comes out. He has all his shots and tested negative for HW but that is all that was done to him. I want a fecal done and just a general physical by one of the vets we use in AR. Then he will come out here.
> 
> Lucy a yellow lab will be flying out to her forever family though on the 23rd. Her new family has waited a long time for her as she was HW+ and had to go through treatment first and then wait a few more weeks before being spayed. We almost lost her when she was spayed but she pulled through and the vet says she is safe to fly. Lucy has had a hard life. All her front teeth are broken off. She is very grateful to be at Holly's and plays in the hose everyday or gets in the lab kiddie pool. She is so attached to Holly she will not eat unless Holly stands there. She was so depressed when Holly got her, Holly had to hand feed her. She is going to a wonderful couple out here who lost their lab in December.
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the help. Margie!!!!!


 
Sounds like the right way to do things. He'll get there!!! Way to go folks!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm: Thanks!
So many people helped!
I must have 200 emails on Chance alone.
Thought I'd have a breakdown until he got out of that shelter!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Margie and Chance's Parents*

*Another Update on Chance!!!
Update from Margie and Chance's Parents*No pictures yet. They love him to pieces. He is a wild child. And when he first got there was very happy and leaping over and on the couch, chairs, coffee tables and has taken over the house. After he got worn down a little his new dad was napping on the couch and Chance climbed right up there with him and took a nap too. He discovered the toy basket and had great fun taking out every single toy and trying them out. He is a live wire but thankfully new mom and dad are understanding and it doesn't bother them at all. He has landed for good! As soon as I get pictures I will send them on. Please pass this onto everyone, especially Sherry and Mo. Great group effort on this sweet boy and he is well loved and taken care of now. Margie


----------

